# 16 Of The Most Magnificent Trees In The World.



## Meanderer (Sep 30, 2014)

Trees are one of those things that are usually just outside of our awareness. They’re so common, and always ‘just there,’ that sometimes we fail to really notice them, and to admire their beauty.
The following trees are too beautiful to ignore, however. Just take a peak at these 16 most unusual and stunning trees the earth has to offer.

http://www.lifebuzz.com/magnificent-trees/


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 30, 2014)

Beautiful trees Meanderer, thanks for sharing.  We've been to Kauai, Hawaii but never saw that awesome rainbow tree!


----------



## Raven (Oct 1, 2014)

Thanks Meanderer.  The trees are amazing.  There is so much beauty in the world.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 1, 2014)

Beautiful and very unusual Meanderer.  Thanks for the post.


----------

